# Thoughts on a London meet up Spring 2022



## Grannylorraine (Aug 30, 2021)

Would anyone be interested in a London meet up in Sprin 2022? just putting it out there now as if we get enough people at least expressing an interest, I'll put something in my diary to start organising it in the new year.

Thank you


----------



## Jade (Sep 3, 2021)

I don’t think/plan  that far in advance, what about something sooner/this year at Lakeside or Southend?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 5, 2021)

Sounds like a lovely idea @Grannylorraine

It feels like such a long time since there have been any actual real-life face-to-face meetups!

Hope you get lots of takers


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 7, 2021)

Jade said:


> I don’t think/plan  that far in advance, what about something sooner/this year at Lakeside or Southend?


Hi Jade

I am happy to arrange something for later this year at either Lakeside (walkable from my house) or Southend, but I do not have a free weekend until 13/14th November, but happy to arrange something for that weekend.

Then arrange something in London for the Springtime.  Because I run I am already filling my diary up with either events or going to events to cheer on other members of my running club.


----------



## Jade (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes thanks, that’s a good idea. I know I don’t post that much on forum but as a long term reader of posts, be good to meet others. Hopefully we can encourage others to join us.


----------



## Sharron1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> Would anyone be interested in a London meet up in Sprin 2022? just putting it out there now as if we get enough people at least expressing an interest, I'll put something in my diary to start organising it in the new year.
> 
> Thank you


Sounds a good idea to me. I live in  London and am happy to  wait until Spring 2022.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 7, 2021)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 8, 2021)

Jade said:


> Yes thanks, that’s a good idea. I know I don’t post that much on forum but as a long term reader of posts, be good to meet others. Hopefully we can encourage others to join us.


I'll organise something local for November, I am away next week, so will arrange when I come back.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 8, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Sounds a good idea to me. I live in  London and am happy to  wait until Spring 2022.





stephknits said:


> Sounds like a great idea.


Thank you, I'll pop a note in my diary to organise something for March/April time, avoiding Easter and Mother's Day weekends.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 13, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, I'll pop a note in my diary to organise something for March/April time, avoiding Easter and Mother's Day weekends.


And please avoid Pesach/Passover too!


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

I'd be interested.  I don't need an excuse to visit London, I don't get there nearly enough ...


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 20, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> And please avoid Pesach/Passover too!


I will do Colin, sorry wasn't ignoring your post been on holiday in Norfolk, the wifi is not very good where we stay, and I leave my iPad at home and try to avoid too much social media, we hardly even put the telly on.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 20, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> I will do Colin, sorry wasn't ignoring your post been on holiday in Norfolk, the wifi is not very good where we stay, and I leave my iPad at home and try to avoid too much social media, we hardly even put the telly on.


Telly? Best leave such new fangled things alone and stick to puppet and shadow theatre!!


----------

